# Me he comprado un apartamento



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.

Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)

El apartamento tiene 65 metros mas terraza de 20 metros orientado a sur, norte y este, es esquinero, no tiene gran gasto de comunidad 60 euros mensuales, ya que tiene zona comunitaria pero sin piscina.

También tiene plaza de garaje y trastero, la finca es de 1984 y tiene pasada la ITE.
Cómo lo véis?
Mas o menos por esta zona.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Gorrión (9 Dic 2021)

Yo con su edad no me preocuparía de ganar dinero y si de disfrutarlo, pero una inversión en buena zona siempre es buena opción.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Dic 2021)

Buena zona y buena inversión, cerca de la casa de Messi


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> si de disfrutarlo





Gorrión dijo:


> Yo con su edad no me preocuparía de ganar dinero y si de disfrutarlo, pero una inversión en buena zona siempre es buena opción.



Pues por ahí va el tema, pensé en ir tirando cada mes de la cuenta si lo necesito, pero en 10 años ese dinero habrá bajado un montón, (soy autónomo y cuando me jubile cobraré 800 euros).
La inflación de este año es acojonante, el dinero no vale nada, y menos que valdrá.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Dic 2021)

Parece un buen sitio. Supongo que en verano pedirás más


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

Puto langosta palillero…





Me parece de puta madre, en serio


----------



## risto mejido (9 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena, mejor que en el banco siempre estará.
Lo único malo una legislación desfavorable futura, pero no creo que sean capaces de hacerlo, un amigo se ha comprado igual que tú una segunda vivienda y le ha dado el usufructo al hijo por si el día de mañana ponen un impuesto de sucesiones que no pudiese pagar su hijo; que se quede el piso el estado pero el usufructo será siempre del hijo ( lo mismo pueden embargar un usufructo, pero mi amigo lo ha hecho trasteando de prevenir todo)


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Puto langosta palillero…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se que te alegras, recuerdas que el año pasado reservé u no y el tipo se arrepintió?.
Espero que esta mujer no lo haga, ya que las arras son fuertes.
Tiene 82 años y los hijos han puesto "interés " en que lo venda.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues por ahí va el tema, pensé en ir tirando cada mes de la cuenta si lo necesito, pero en 10 años ese dinero habrá bajado un montón, (soy autónomo y cuando me jubile cobraré 800 euros).
> La inflación de este año es acojonante, el dinero no vale nada, y menos que valdrá.



Un techo em buena zona no es mal respaldo para la inflación, además conozco esa zona en particular, me ha traído recuerdos.

Buen sitio para jubilarse, que lo disfrute.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Se que te alegras, recuerdas que el año pasado reservé u no y el tipo se arrepintió?.
> Espero que esta mujer no lo haga, ya que las arras son fuertes.
> Tiene 82 años y los hijos han puesto "interés " en que lo venda.



Tengo una buena hamija que vive en Gava Mar y estuve mirando uno, pero ya voy bastante servido de ladrillo y además ahora estoy en otro tema para el que necesito toda la liquidez disponible


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tengo una buena hamija que vive en Gava Mar y estuve mirando uno, pero ya voy bastante servido de ladrillo y además ahora estoy en otro tema para el que necesito toda la liquidez disponible



Muy cerca está Gavà Mar dos calles después ya es témino de Gavà.
Por ahí está el chaletazo que se hizo Valdés, creo que se lo venió a un Ruso o Ucraniano.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Muy cerca está Gavà Mar dos calles después ya es témino de Gavà.
> Por ahí está el chaletazo que se hizo Valdés, creo que se lo venió a un Ruso o Ucraniano.



Dónde yo te digo es el el Torreón


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Dic 2021)

ahora mando para allá unos mafiosos que te partan las piernas


----------



## ueee3 (9 Dic 2021)

Pues podrías haber pedido consejo al foro.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (9 Dic 2021)

La zona tiene muy buena pinta. A priori, parece una buena inversión por 175K. 

Pero son pocos datos. Habría que ver la calidad de los materiales usados y demás. Para mí es algo muy importante a la hora de invertir en vivienda.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues podrías haber pedido consejo al foro.



Hubiera sido fuido lo más mejor, sí


----------



## ueee3 (9 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hubiera sido fuido lo más mejor, sí



Dado el importe, sí, y dado que admite no tener ni idea "ni de bolsa ni de ostias", sí.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Dic 2021)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> La zona tiene muy buena pinta. A priori, parece una buena inversión por 175K.
> 
> Pero son pocos datos. Habría que ver la calidad de los materiales usados y demás. Para mí es algo muy importante a la hora de invertir en vivienda.



Si es para vivir, tira que va, pero si es como inversión, aunque parezca buena, es una cagada. ¿Por qué? Porque no ha diversificado. Porque ha inmovilizado 175K.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Dado el importe, sí, y dado que admite no tener ni idea "ni de bolsa ni de ostias", sí.



Que no tenga idea de bolsa no quiere decir que no sepa de ladrillo. Además, pedir consejo al foro sobre comprar una vivienda es como preguntarle a un cura que te asesore sobre el Islam


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si es para vivir, tira que va, pero si es como inversión, aunque parezca buena, es una cagada. ¿Por qué? Porque no ha diversificado. Porque ha inmovilizado 175K.



Si tiene 2kg en el banco sí, está diversificando


----------



## asiqué (9 Dic 2021)

inversion a lo paco.
No puedo decir nada malo sobre himbertir en ladrillo dado mi historial.
Te doy una idea que me ronda por el craneo si un dia paso de invertir en compra venta y me paso a alquilar;
Si en vez de alquiler normal hacer alquiler con derecho a compra?
todo legal y ante notario
Pones el precio en 200.000€
pides 20k de entrada y de los 800€
400 se amortizan.
A los 3 años de alquilee tienen la opcion de comprar el piso en siguiente año.
Si lo compran ganas 25mil + 14.400 de alquileres = 39000€
que son mas de 10.000€ que ganarias solo con el alquiler normal en los mismos 3 años
Pero el negocio gordo seria que no lo compren ya que ganas 20 + 30 de alquileres

Una vez vendido piensas si compras otro piso

Contras;
No se en esa taifa como va el tema de hacienda y plusvalias.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que no tenga idea de bolsa no quiere decir que sí sepa de ladrillo. Además, pedir consejo al foro sobre comprar una vivienda es como preguntarle a un cura que te asesore sobre el Islam



Hombre, decía que pidiera consejo sobre inversiones en general, no sobre vivienda (que de todos modos ha venido a pedir opinión sobre la compra, así que también podría haberla pedido antes pero sin especificar demasiado).

PD: La primera frase la has puesto mal. Entiendo que querías poner "que NO sepa de ladrillo".


----------



## ueee3 (9 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si tiene 2kg en el banco sí, está diversificando



Cierto. Pero por la manera de expresarse parece que ésa era toda su pasta y la ha metido ahí.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hombre, decía que pidiera consejo sobre inversiones en general, no sobre vivienda (que de todos modos ha venido a pedir opinión sobre la compra, así que también podría haberla pedido antes pero sin especificar demasiado).
> 
> PD: La primera frase la has puesto mal. Entiendo que querías poner "que NO sepa de ladrillo".



Tienes razón. Edito


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cierto. Pero por la manera de expresarse parece que ésa era toda su pasta y la ha metido ahí.



@Pio Pio es un langosta jubilado palillero y forrado, no creo que sea la única pasta que tiene.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Dic 2021)

En Cataluña!!
Madre mía, meta 3 dogos argentinos hambrientos si no quiere ser ocupado en breve


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Dic 2021)

te han engañao en realidad son 50 metros



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/95874058/


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



No sé, yo no la veo.
¿Lo vas a alquilar todo el año? Parece más de temporada.
175000 es mucho para alquiler. 
¿Pones esos 100k o más?, ¿el resto hipoteca (fijo, variable?) ?
¿Has hecho las cuentas de todo o así por encima (es lo que parece)?


----------



## Shy (9 Dic 2021)

Con 175.000 merkels te compras 3 pisos de mierda en Madrid capital y los alquilas por 500 merkels cada uno.

Do the maths.


----------



## delfinavicky (9 Dic 2021)

Si es una primera vivienda tiene un pase; si es una segunda el día que se te meta un okupa (que seguro que agradecerán la ubicación en Maps) no esperes ninguna ayuda de las autoridades.


----------



## gallofino (9 Dic 2021)

Trol de baja calidad. En Castelldefels por 175k tienes una plaza de parking. Vuelve a la cueva


----------



## Tratante (9 Dic 2021)

Yo dedicaba tiempo a ver inmuebles interesantes como inversión y ofrecer precios muy a la baja que eran rechazados una y otra vez, hasta que me topé con una propiedad en un pueblo gallego costero muy turístico con playas espectaculares, muy bien comunicado y muy cerca de urbes de gran tamaño, que aceptó mi oferta, y no pude negarme....

A 700m de la playa, 130m2, vistas a la avenida principal y al océano/playa con imposibilidad urbanística de que te las jodan, todo exterior, dos plazas de garaje, enorme trastero, calidades muy altas, construcción de 2001..., mi intención es alquilarlo, pero de momento me he mudado yo a vivir en él y tengo a la familia tan encantada con el lugar que creo que nos quedaremos bastante tiempo así.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> zona premium (Castelldefels).



No tienes mal gusto.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Por ahí está el chaletazo que se hizo Valdés



El Titanic.
No se quien pudo comprar semejante engendro.


----------



## ELOS (9 Dic 2021)

Que el op confíe que siempre le pagarán 800 euros que pide...
Con la crisis de caballo y el paro que se avecina a muchos no les salen los números ni con Tezanos.

Y que conste que me parece buena idea de comprar para invertir.


----------



## TravellerLatam (9 Dic 2021)

bien hecho, buen razonamiento, le sacarás una rentabilidad que si bien no es para echar cohetes 5,5% es mejor que lo que te dará el banco, además es un seguro contra la inflación así que podrás dormir relativamente tranquilo. Ojalá encuentres un buen inquilino eso es todo.


----------



## urano (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...




Yo nunca he querido saber nada de inmuebles....yo tengo todo en bolsa top mundial....salvo una parte en acciones de Iberdrola por herencia que llevan dando un 130% de rendimiento anual de media  desde hace varias decadas ,la mayoría en indexados al mundo.

Y con eso ya he conseguido dejar de vender mi tiempo....lo que llaman los ánglos el FIRE. Retiro un 4% todos los años y gano más que cuando trabajaba ...y eso que era un buen trabajo

Sigo cotizando a la SS...para no perder la pensión máxima cuando me toque ... que creo que ahora está en 2300 euros ...pero vamos...que en los más de 20 años que me quedan la habrán bajado varias veces.


----------



## François (9 Dic 2021)

Me parece un buen precio. Dependerá claro de lo que tengas que gastarte en reformar. Si está para alquilarlo ya has triunfado, si te tienes que gastar mucho ya no tanto.

En general lo veo buena inversión.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues por ahí va el tema, pensé en ir tirando cada mes de la cuenta si lo necesito, pero en 10 años ese dinero habrá bajado un montón, (soy autónomo y cuando me jubile cobraré 800 euros).
> La inflación de este año es acojonante, el dinero no vale nada, y menos que valdrá.



Pues yo acabo de hacer exactamente lo mismo pero en otra zona. Tener el dinero en el banco para que se lo coma la inflación es un lujo que los "viejos" no nos podemos permitir, y en la bolsa ya tengo suficiente metido.


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> la finca es de 1984 y tiene pasada la ITE.



Mira que me extraña.


----------



## Crazy (9 Dic 2021)

Me parece una buena inversión.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Dic 2021)

Pon fotos coñooooo que no te cobran y ya te decimos si police verso o no... . Prometo no triangular tu posición.


----------



## rascachapas (9 Dic 2021)

Ya tienes a una familia de gitanos esperando para meterse dentro


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Pon fotos coñooooo que no te cobran y ya te decimos si police verso o no... . Prometo no triangular tu posición.
> 
> Ni se me ocurre, con la inquina que algunos me tienen, demasiado he puesto diciendo que está en la zona playa de Castelldefels cerca de Gavá mar.
> Hay gente que no pone ni siquiera la población donde viven.



Cuando escriture el día 23 de este mes le haré alguna por dentro, está habitable cocina reformada. pero baño suelo puertas y armario de origen.
Pensé en hacerle una reforma, pero prefiero no invertir pasta para sacarle 150 euros mas al mes, no vale la pena.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



Chacho Pio tú cuántas casas llevas compradas ya? Vas a matar de un infarto al pobre burbujero medio


----------



## Feynman (9 Dic 2021)

Yo compré casa en urbanización hace un par de meses, como primera vivienda. Empezaba a tener mucho Cash y aparte de que llevaba mucho tiempo de alquiler, la inflación se asomaba por la ventana y los comunistas están cada vez más caninos con el dinero ajeno.

En el caso del forero, no parece mala himbersion. 5.4% anual, a descontar impuestos y en 18 años recuperas lo himbertido, sin tener en cuenta posibles subidas de alquiler acorde a la inflación bolivariana.

Y ya que estamos en un foro inmobiliario, aunque no lo parezca, recuerda amortizar hipoteca.


----------



## Furillo (9 Dic 2021)

¿En qué condiciones has contratado la hipoteca? ¿Has elegido interés fijo o variable, plazo en años, penalización por amortización parcial o total, etc.?


----------



## Comandante otto (9 Dic 2021)

Supongo que estará para hecharlo abajo.No es tan pequeño para ser tan barato allí.Imagino que no tendra piscina ni garaje.
Es buena inversión tanto para vivir como para alquilar( nunca tendrás problemas para alquilarlo a buen precio y todo el año).Y jubilarse allí también es buena opción.Eso si,por la edad de la finca supongo que de ascensor nada,en el caso de tener,buenísima elección.


----------



## Concursante (9 Dic 2021)

Himvertir en ladrillo español es negocio seguro: no baja casi nunca, seguridad jurídica 100%, impuestos bajos, etc.


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ¿En qué condiciones has contratado la hipoteca? ¿Has elegido interés fijo o variable, plazo en años, penalización por amortización parcial o total, etc.?



No, no he contratado hipoteca, tenía el dinero y en el banco me estaba costando el tenerlo en una cuenta corriente.


----------



## elKaiser (9 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Enhorabuena, mejor que en el banco siempre estará.
> Lo único malo una legislación desfavorable futura, pero no creo que sean capaces de hacerlo, un amigo se ha comprado igual que tú una segunda vivienda y le ha dado el usufructo al hijo por si el día de mañana ponen un impuesto de sucesiones que no pudiese pagar su hijo; que se quede el piso el estado pero el usufructo será siempre del hijo ( lo mismo pueden embargar un usufructo, pero mi amigo lo ha hecho trasteando de prevenir todo)



El usufructo al hijo?, le habrá dado la nuda propiedad.


----------



## Capitán Walker (9 Dic 2021)

Mis dieses. A partir de ahora, cada vez que abras la puerta entrarán las chortinas de 2 en 2.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Dic 2021)

Estando en España, invertir en vivienda es de las mejores inversiones que puedes hacer.

Si además es para disfrute personal, entonces ya es un Win-Win.


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> El usufructo al hijo?, le habrá dado la nuda propiedad.



Bueno, en nuestro caso, (lo del usufructo también funciona ) hemos escriturado la mitad a mi hijo y la otra mitad mi mujer y yo.
Como él no tenia dinero le hemos hecho un "préstamo" ante notario a "devolver" en 20 años.
Ahora tiene que rellenar el impreso mod. 600 y comunicarlo a hacienda, cada mes tendrá que "ingresar" la cantidad estipulada.
De momento tendrá el 50% a su nombre para que el día de mañana no tenga la mordida entera de hacienda.


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Supongo que estará para hecharlo abajo.No es tan pequeño para ser tan barato allí.Imagino que no tendra piscina ni garaje.
> Es buena inversión tanto para vivir como para alquilar( nunca tendrás problemas para alquilarlo a buen precio y todo el año).Y jubilarse allí también es buena opción.Eso si,por la edad de la finca supongo que de ascensor nada,en el caso de tener,buenísima elección.



Tiene garaje, lo que pasa que es en la zona comunitaria debajo del edificio, cada año le asignan a cada aparcamiento una diferente, para que nadie tenga siempre una buena o mala.
Una foto del parquin, (Hay una derrama para arreglar el suelo) piscina no hay, ni quiero, es un gastazo.
Ascensor se puede poner pero son pocos propietarios y de momento no se ponen de acuerdo.


----------



## cifuentes (9 Dic 2021)

¿175.000 con gastos incluidos o sin ellos? Porque el problema de la inversión en ladrillo es la mordida del ITP. En un piso de segunda mano de 175.000 euros, entre ITP, IAJD y gastos de notaría, se te pueden ir más de 20.000 euros.


----------



## risto mejido (9 Dic 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> El usufructo al hijo?, le habrá dado la nuda propiedad.



No se que movidas ha hecho l el caso es que dice que lo que ha hecho es por si no pudiese pagar impuesto de sucesiones el hijo, por lo menos podría disfrutar del piso el hijo, podría ser efectivo eso? Es que salió el tema por la gente en andalucia que se quedan sin herencia y me dijo que a su hijo no le iba a pasar,lo mismo es lo que dices tú y lo entendí mal.
El tío se cree un crack y lo mismo no tiene ni puta idea, a unahija en un estudio en vez de usufructo creo que le ha dado en escritura “derecho de habitacion “ por elmismo motivo, eso es una gilipollez que no le valdrá nada por temas de embargos y cosas de esas?

Gracias


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> ¿175.000 con gastos incluidos o sin ellos? Porque el problema de la inversión en ladrillo es la mordida del ITP. En un piso de segunda mano de 175.000 euros, entre ITP, IAJD y gastos de notaría, se te pueden ir más de 20.000 euros.



Si claro, en los precios siempre hay que añadir la mordida de hacienda, 10% de ITP notario y registro.
Menos mal que al no haber hipoteca me lo puedo tramitar yo, y me ahorro un dinero.
Pero los 19.000 casi se van.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> un amigo se ha comprado igual que tú una segunda vivienda y le ha dado el usufructo al hijo por si el día de mañana ponen un impuesto de sucesiones que no pudiese pagar



¿Tienes hijos, @Pio Pio ?


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Tienes hijos, @Pio Pio ?





Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Tienes hijos, @Pio Pio ?



1 en la treintena.


----------



## elKaiser (9 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> No se que movidas ha hecho l el caso es que dice que lo que ha hecho es por si no pudiese pagar impuesto de sucesiones el hijo, por lo menos podría disfrutar del piso el hijo, podría ser efectivo eso? Es que salió el tema por la gente en andalucia que se quedan sin herencia y me dijo que a su hijo no le iba a pasar,lo mismo es lo que dices tú y lo entendí mal.
> El tío se cree un crack y lo mismo no tiene ni puta idea, a unahija en un estudio en vez de usufructo creo que le ha dado en escritura “derecho de habitacion “ por elmismo motivo, eso es una gilipollez que no le valdrá nada por temas de embargos y cosas de esas?
> 
> Gracias



Si el padre, quiere que su hijo pague menos por el impuesto de sucesiones, lo suyo es que le venda la nuda propiedad, reservándose el usufructo para él.

Así el hijo al heredar solo pagará por el usufructo (cuyo valor depende de la edad del finado), pero puede rondar el 15 o 10% del valor total del piso.


----------



## Taxis. (10 Dic 2021)

Próximo a lo que fuera el burdel más grande de España.

Ahora el ambiente habrá cambiado para bien. Buena compra y buena inversión. Felicidades


----------



## lucky starr (10 Dic 2021)

Muy barato me parece ¿no? La zona tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## Roninn (10 Dic 2021)

Parece buena compra por los datos que das.
Zona Gava Castefa tienen muchos ojos puestos encima, yo incluido.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> Muy barato me parece ¿no? La zona tiene muy buena pinta.



Bueno, con impuestos se va casi a los 200.000, pero sí, es barato, por eso lo he comprado.
Quizá al ser la dueña de 82 años haya influido, en esa zona se venden sobre los 230-250 mil de 2 habitaciones.
LLevo mirando 2 años sin prisas, es como se encuentra lo que buscas.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Dic 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Con 175.000 merkels te compras 3 pisos de mierda en Madrid capital y los alquilas por 500 merkels cada uno.
> 
> Do the maths.



3 pisos a los que vas a tener que meter una buen reforma. No nos olvidemos de eso.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (10 Dic 2021)

gallofino dijo:


> Trol de baja calidad. En Castelldefels por 175k tienes una plaza de parking. Vuelve a la cueva



Si dice que se lo ha pillado en Vista Alegre aún habría colado, pero no, hay que ir de guays y decir que estás en primera línea de playa.


----------



## .AzaleA. (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...




Yo que tú pediría el dinero que has adado de reserva y compraba piso nuevo por Viladecans, que está cerquita. Estuve mirando por ahí para mudarme y en obra nueva, por un poco más de lo que vas a pagar, tienes edificios de obra nueva mil veces mejores. Pisos "dentro pero afuera" de la ciudad y al lado de la montaña y bien comunicado con la playa.

Diverso Viladecans, Gesbro, Viladecans — idealista

Promociones de obra nueva en Castelldefels, Barcelona — idealista


----------



## Erik morden (10 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Dónde yo te digo es el el Torreón



En castefa?, allí estuve con un jugador de fútbol de comunión.
Susi malo , carne regular y buen pescado.
Lo que más me molo que pusieron a unos 100 metros inchables(es del mismo dueño) y destroce a todos niños dando volteretas


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (10 Dic 2021)

Buena opción. Si sigues ahorrando diversifica a fondo del sp500 y btc.


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Dic 2021)

El único que se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Dic 2021)

Joder aquí los millonarios.. Yo en el banco tengo 1000 euros de mierda, y aquí la peña habla de 175K como quien le mea en la boca a un podeguarro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> En castefa?, allí estuve con un jugador de fútbol de comunión.
> Susi malo , carne regular y buen pescado.
> Lo que más me molo que pusieron a unos 100 metros inchables(es del mismo dueño) y destroce a todos niños dando volteretas



Esa zona ya es Gava Mar


----------



## Erik morden (10 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Esa zona ya es Gava Mar



Entonces las torres es el mismo.
Pijo y poco más.
Dormí en gava en un hn metido en un polígono industrial.
Puse una reclamación por no servirnos champán (igual llenamos medio recinto)
Al día siguiente todos tenían frutas, vinos y más en su habitación menos 2(los que pusimos reclamación)
Ese día regalé una entrada de formula 1a un sobrino mío.
Joder, fuimos el día anterior a un centro comercial a cenar. No es que este muerto simplemente no va a despertar


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Dic 2021)

Todo lo que sea tener dinero en el banco, casi en cualquier sitio está mejor.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 Dic 2021)

Buena inversión, a priori. Espero que te dé alegrías.


----------



## Pajirri (10 Dic 2021)

cruza los dedos para que no te lo Okupen.

suerte !


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues por ahí va el tema, pensé en ir tirando cada mes de la cuenta si lo necesito, pero en 10 años ese dinero habrá bajado un montón, (soy autónomo y cuando me jubile cobraré 800 euros).
> La inflación de este año es acojonante, el dinero no vale nada, y menos que valdrá.



En principio es buena opción, y doy por hecho que además tienes pasta de sobra como para que ese apartamento no constituya un secuestro sobre tu modo de vida. Enhorabuena, y me alegro por ti.


----------



## angek (10 Dic 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Con 175.000 merkels te compras 3 pisos de mierda en Madrid capital y los alquilas por 500 merkels cada uno.
> 
> Do the maths.



Ya me dan los vértigos pensando en ir a Madrid cada 3 meses y atravesar la M40 para gestionar cada cambio de inquilino, rotura de termo, infestación de garrapatas, ébola y otras ETS que puedan salirle a los pisos. 

Quita, quita.


----------



## Shy (10 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> 3 pisos a los que vas a tener que meter una buen reforma. No nos olvidemos de eso.



Nop, eso sin reforma, con reforma mínimo 650 leuros al mes.


----------



## Shy (10 Dic 2021)

angek dijo:


> Ya me dan los vértigos pensando en ir a Madrid cada 3 meses y atravesar la M40 para gestionar cada cambio de inquilino, rotura de termo, infestación de garrapatas, ébola y otras ETS que puedan salirle a los pisos.
> 
> Quita, quita.



Sí, eso sí


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Dic 2021)

pio, pio!!!

¿Qué ves?

una mierda de apartamento que me he comprado


----------



## Narwhal (10 Dic 2021)

Si el alquiler de 800 es todo el año es una buena compra. Pero ésto aún no lo ha aclarado @Pio Pio


----------



## Julianillo (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



Mire conociendo la zona ya le digo que por 175.000 € es castelldefels tiene que ser algo absolutamente cochambroso con aluminosis o un bajo sin orientación ninguna


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



Tendrás prohibido alquilarlo y serás feliz:
Inmobiliaria: - Definitivamente estan tarados: La UE QUIERE PROHIBIR el ALQUILER de viviendas "POCO EFICIENTES ENERGETICAMENTE" | Burbuja.info


----------



## Registrador (10 Dic 2021)

Una de las tantas aberraciones del sistema FIAT que sufrimos es que un bien de consumo como la vivienda se considere un bien de inversión.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



Ahora prepara otros 18.000€ de ITP. El estado es dueño de todo ya que cada vez que se vende un piso trinca un 10% de media de cada operación, para funcis, langostas, paguitas varias y menas.


----------



## François (10 Dic 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> El único que se ha dado cuenta.



Si se han hecho reformas en el bloque y han pedido algún tipo de ayuda o subvención es posible que les hayan obligado a pasarlo antes.


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Tendrás prohibido alquilarlo y serás feliz:
> Inmobiliaria: - Definitivamente estan tarados: La UE QUIERE PROHIBIR el ALQUILER de viviendas "POCO EFICIENTES ENERGETICAMENTE" | Burbuja.info



Joer, macho, nos van a hacer la vida imposible.


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Si se han hecho reformas en el bloque y han pedido algún tipo de ayuda o subvención es posible que les hayan obligado a pasarlo antes.



Y también cuando el Ayuntamiento te obliga si detectan algo raro.

Lo curioso es que nadie se fije en eso.


----------



## Zoeric (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Bueno, en nuestro caso, (lo del usufructo también funciona ) hemos escriturado la mitad a mi hijo y la otra mitad mi mujer y yo.
> Como él no tenia dinero le hemos hecho un "préstamo" ante notario a "devolver" en 20 años.
> Ahora tiene que rellenar el impreso mod. 600 y comunicarlo a hacienda, cada mes tendrá que "ingresar" la cantidad estipulada.
> De momento tendrá el 50% a su nombre para que el día de mañana no tenga la mordida entera de hacienda.



Puede desarrollar esto un poco más?
Lo del "préstamo" me refiero...ventajas, desventajas, costes...


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

gallofino dijo:


> Trol de baja calidad. En Castelldefels por 175k tienes una plaza de parking. Vuelve a la cueva



Yo k no lo conozco mirándolo en Google Maps y sabiendo k vive el enano mudo y estando la lado de Barna, con playa turístico y a precios de Igualada pues...no cuela


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

Como interviene una agencia no he pasado por el registro, el notario ya verá el certificado que le envíen del mismo.
Esta mañana he ido a la finca y aunque aún no es mía le he preguntado al presidente el motivo de que tenga ITE.
Hubo una reparación de los volados ( el hierro del hormigón resquebrajo todos los balcones), fue una obra importante y el ayuntamiento les pidió el ITE. Por eso lo tiene sin llegar a la edad de la inspección obligatoria
Me fio mas del presidente que de la agencia.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Puede desarrollar esto un poco más?
> Lo del "préstamo" me refiero...ventajas, desventajas, costes...



El rey emérito ya lo hacia con sus hijos.

Muy sencillo, para evitar pagar impuesto de donaciones, se realiza un préstamo (da igual que no sea pariente), se puede redactar el documento sin pasar por notaria.
En él se especifica la cantidad de dinero, si hay intereses o no, y el plazo para devolverlo.
Se le comunica a hacienda el préstamo mediante el modelo 600 y ya está.
El que recibe el préstamo ha de ingresar periódicamente las cuotas acordadas en la cuenta del que le dejó el dinero.
Siempre hay que justificar una cantidad de dinero ingresada, porque hacienda lo puede mirar.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Yo k no lo conozco mirándolo en Google Maps y sabiendo k vive el enano mudo y estando la lado de Barna, con playa turístico y a precios de Igualada pues...no cuela



Bueno, me guardo la respuesta para escanear la parte que no me comprometa y te la enviaré, 175.000 mas gastos, sobre 200.000 es barato por la zona, por eso lo he comprado.


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Bueno, me guardo la respuesta para escanear la parte que no me comprometa y te la enviaré, 175.000 mas gastos, sobre 200.000 es barato por la zona, por eso lo he comprado.



Barcelona comparado con Madrid está regalao entonces


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

En una isla no hay suelo y en las ciudades costeras poco


----------



## joeljoan (10 Dic 2021)

Por ese precio será una o dos habitaciones y esos edificios Paco ladrillo que hay en castedefels......de todas formas es muy buena zona y tiene tirón


----------



## François (10 Dic 2021)

La rentabilidad hoy día de 200.000 sin meterse en acciones es 0.


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> La rentabilidad hoy día de 200.000 sin meterse en acciones es 0.



si van a por los pisos también irán a por las acciones, digo yo, no te vas a librar


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> si van a por los pisos también irán a por las acciones, digo yo, no te vas a librar



Ahí está, si van irán también a por los depósitos , una quita del 10% "por el bien del país" no sería descartable.
Vivimos tiempos revueltos y no se escapa nadie, sólo los grandes capitales que saben cómo salvar su dinero, pero los que tenemos cuatro duros estamos pillados.
Espero que no me quiten el 10% del apartamento.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

joeljoan dijo:


> Por ese precio será una o dos habitaciones y esos edificios Paco ladrillo que hay en castedefels......de todas formas es muy buena zona y tiene tirón



Claro que es un poco Paco, prometo cuando tenga las llaves reflotar el hilo con unas fotos de dentro tiene 2 habitaciones, el suelo de paco- terrazo y las puertas blancas pintadas a rodillo, lo que había hace casi 40 años.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

Ya, pues me he enterado que en Enero hacienda va a mirar el valor de los inmuebles según catastro.

Se acabó eso de escriturar un inmueble bajo de precio porque estaba destrozado, (se podía justificar con fotos si te hacían una paralela).
Ahora esté nuevo o destrozado, para ellos valdrá lo mismo.

De ahí la prisa en escriturar antes de que acabe el año, porque me pueden soplar 4ó 5 mil mas de ITP.

Están caninos, necesitan pasta.








¿Qué es el valor de referencia de Hacienda y cómo afecta a los impuestos?


El Ministerio de Hacienda y Función Pública cambiará para enero de 2022 la forma de calcular la base impositiva de varios impuestos relacionados con la vivienda. Te explicamos cómo afectará al bolsillo del contribuyente




www.newtral.es


----------



## François (10 Dic 2021)

Si tienes 300.000 o 400.000 comprando un piso como ha hecho el OP estás diversificando.


----------



## UnForero (10 Dic 2021)

Buenas paellas en la pineda.


----------



## Können (10 Dic 2021)

Al final cada uno debe ser consciente de sus posibilidades.

Si no tienes ni idea en bolsa y quieres invertir en algo, y crees entender el inmobiliario, y duermes tranquilo, pues adelante.

Pero entendiendo la inversión en bolsa, lo prefiero a la inversión inmobiliaria. Por liquidez, y por no necesitar tanto capital para invertir.


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

para eso esta Burbuja leyendo esto y gente que sabe o que es mayor se aprende la ostia y no se comenten grandes errores


----------



## Falcatón (10 Dic 2021)

¿Cómo lo veo? Que si las ventanas no están accesibles ya estás gastando unos tres mil laureles en un puerta acorazada grado IV para evitar que la cosa se vuelva al revés, que tengas que estar pagándoles la electricidad, agua y gas a los okupas durante al menos un par de años sin recibir ingreso alguno y que tras conseguir que los desalojen (habiendo gastado en abogado y procurador) te encuentres el apartamento absolutamente destrozado con todo lo movible vendido y con pérdidas mayores que los tres mil euros que te ahorrastes.

No tengo relación laboral o de amistad con cerrajeros, empresas de puertas ni de instalación de ellas, que conste.

Me temo que vives en una ditadura bolivariana donde las mafias extranjeras que rompen cerraduras y "venden" pisos ajenos tienen más derechos que tú. Luego con sacar en las noticias a una madre soltera en paro y con dos hijos pequeños asunto explicado, lo hacen por necesidad y es todo muy humano y comprensible.


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Como interviene una agencia no he pasado por el registro, el notario ya verá el certificado que le envíen del mismo.
> Esta mañana he ido a la finca y aunque aún no es mía le he preguntado al presidente el motivo de que tenga ITE.
> Hubo una reparación de los volados ( el hierro del hormigón resquebrajo todos los balcones), fue una obra importante y el ayuntamiento les pidió el ITE. Por eso lo tiene sin llegar a la edad de la inspección obligatoria
> Me fio mas del presidente que de la agencia.



Mira los frentes de los forjados.


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

no me referia a eso , no he leido el hilo sorry


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2021)

Espero que haya pagado el ITP o el IVA que corresponda, que las charos que predican odio al hombre y los medicos que fingen que hay una pandemia tienen que cobrar


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Espero que haya pagado el ITP o el IVA que corresponda, que las charos que predican odio al hombre y los medicos que fingen que hay una pandemia tienen que cobrar



Si, es lo que jode, pagar un pastizal a cambio de ver en lo que se gastan esos dineros.


----------



## Discolo (11 Dic 2021)

Esta zona creo que tiene el aeropuerto cerca y el ruido de aviones es importante Tengo un amigo con apartamento en esa zona y se gasto un pastizal en insonorizarlo porque era ruidoso


----------



## Nationwww (11 Dic 2021)

Hinbersion Pacodemier de manual...


----------



## joeljoan (11 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Claro que es un poco Paco, prometo cuando tenga las llaves reflotar el hilo con unas fotos de dentro tiene 2 habitaciones, el suelo de paco- terrazo y las puertas blancas pintadas a rodillo, lo que había hace casi 40 años.



De todas maneras esa zona es de lo mejorcito de Barcelona, tranquilidad, playa y a 15 minutos del aero, bcn, salidas c32, ap7, a2 ect.......


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (11 Dic 2021)

Si tu mujer no se ha comprado nada no me interesa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Dic 2021)

No me he leído todo el hilo pero, por si alguien no la ha hecho ya, quiero felicitar a @Pio Pio por la magníficas posibilidades de un apartamento en esa zona, ya que no me cabe duda que lo va a destinar a picadero.


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Enhorabuena, mejor que en el banco siempre estará.
> Lo único malo una legislación desfavorable futura, pero no creo que sean capaces de hacerlo, un amigo se ha comprado igual que tú una segunda vivienda y le ha dado el usufructo al hijo por si el día de mañana ponen un impuesto de sucesiones que no pudiese pagar su hijo; que se quede el piso el estado pero el usufructo será siempre del hijo ( lo mismo pueden embargar un usufructo, pero mi amigo lo ha hecho trasteando de prevenir todo)



si acaso el usufructuario será el padre y él el nudo propietario........cuando te mueres el usufructo se cancela.


----------



## carlosjpc (11 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Enhorabuena, mejor que en el banco siempre estará.
> Lo único malo una legislación desfavorable futura, pero no creo que sean capaces de hacerlo, un amigo se ha comprado igual que tú una segunda vivienda y le ha dado el usufructo al hijo por si el día de mañana ponen un impuesto de sucesiones que no pudiese pagar su hijo; que se quede el piso el estado pero el usufructo será siempre del hijo ( lo mismo pueden embargar un usufructo, pero mi amigo lo ha hecho trasteando de prevenir todo)



lo del plan del usufructo no lo veo, la verdad. Si fallecen y el piso es expropiado por impago de impuestos dudo que eso valga para algo. Es como si alguien que se huela que no va a poder pagar la hipoteca pone un usufructo a un tercero y así arregla el tema, no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues por ahí va el tema, pensé en ir tirando cada mes de la cuenta si lo necesito, pero en 10 años ese dinero habrá bajado un montón, (soy autónomo y cuando me jubile cobraré 800 euros).
> La inflación de este año es acojonante, el dinero no vale nada, y menos que valdrá.



El ladrillo es de las pocas inversiones sensatas en este país.


----------



## mike69 (11 Dic 2021)

Un PER bruto de 20,83 sin incluir futuras derramas, seguros, reformas, etc; no es una buena inversión. 

200.000/(800X12).

Rentabilidad bruta del activo 4,8%.

Coincido en que es mejor que tener el dinero en el banco donde la inflación se come todo. Pero ojo con una posible caída del mercado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio eres un crack eres uno de los nuestros jajajajaja! A disfrutarlo a tope!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Chucho (13 Dic 2021)

Buena decision


----------



## damnit (13 Dic 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo veo? Que si las ventanas no están accesibles ya estás gastando unos tres mil laureles en un puerta acorazada grado IV para evitar que la cosa se vuelva al revés, que tengas que estar pagándoles la electricidad, agua y gas a los okupas durante al menos un par de años sin recibir ingreso alguno y que tras conseguir que los desalojen (habiendo gastado en abogado y procurador) te encuentres el apartamento absolutamente destrozado con todo lo movible vendido y con pérdidas mayores que los tres mil euros que te ahorrastes.
> 
> No tengo relación laboral o de amistad con cerrajeros, empresas de puertas ni de instalación de ellas, que conste.
> 
> Me temo que vives en una ditadura bolivariana donde las mafias extranjeras que rompen cerraduras y "venden" pisos ajenos tienen más derechos que tú. Luego con sacar en las noticias a una madre soltera en paro y con dos hijos pequeños asunto explicado, lo hacen por necesidad y es todo muy humano y comprensible.



esto se ha comentado mil veces en este foro ya. Si un deshaucio se lleva por lo civil y no por lo penal los tienes fuera en días.

hay mucho mito y mucha leyenda sobre el tema este


----------



## damnit (13 Dic 2021)

Para el OP @Pio Pio si tienes una edad relativamente avanzada ya, pues de puta madre, aunque yo desde luego optaría por otros productos de inversión quizá. Ahora bien, si lo quieres también para disfrutar tú y tu familia, pues tan ricamente, qué quieres que te diga. El dinero no te lo vas a llevar al otro mundo, eso seguro.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Dic 2021)

Me sumo a los que ya han dicho que me parece buena inversión.


----------



## Ranjito (15 Dic 2021)

Buena inversión, hace mucho que no voy por Castelldefels.


----------



## Besucher (17 Dic 2021)

De las poquísimas zonas de Cataluña que habría que salvar de una bomba atómica. Por lo demás, personalmente no me gustan las calles tan estrechas, ya que parece que sigas en la ciudad aunque con jardín y pinos entre los edificios.

Por lo que vas explicando, apartamento bastante Paco, pero que si lo vas a destinar a disfrute propio, con una remodelación no muy cara le puedes sacar un muy buen partido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2021)

Supongo que puede ser una buena inversion, y con el alquiler poder redondear la pension en un futuro, pero yo aunque tuviese el dinero para comprarme otro piso, pasaria de tener que hacer de casero, me daria una infinita pereza tener que estar pendiente de que no se retrasasen los inquilinos con el pago del alquiler.

Asi que yo creo que seguiria dejando la pasta metida en el banco, aun a pesar de que efectivamente fuese perdiendo valor con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (17 Dic 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Un PER bruto de 20,83 sin incluir futuras derramas, seguros, reformas, etc; no es una buena inversión.
> 
> 200.000/(800X12).
> 
> ...



Ese es el rendimiento minimo ideal clasico en bienes raices, amortizar a 20 años, suena bien, salvo un cisne negro tipo 2008, dificil que baje y menos si dicen que esta en buena zona.


----------



## anduriña (19 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



La inversión está bien hecha. No es una cosa espectacular pero está bien.

Muy bien, teniendo en cuenta la alternativa de tenías.

Enhorabuena.



lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> Ese es el rendimiento minimo ideal clasico en bienes raices, amortizar a 20 años, suena bien, salvo un cisne negro tipo 2008, dificil que baje y menos si dicen que esta en buena zona.



+1


----------



## François (20 Dic 2021)

damnit dijo:


> esto se ha comentado mil veces en este foro ya. Si un deshaucio se lleva por lo civil y no por lo penal los tienes fuera en días.
> 
> hay mucho mito y mucha leyenda sobre el tema este



Eso es una absoluta mentira.


----------



## François (20 Dic 2021)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Si, es lo que jode, pagar un pastizal a cambio de ver en lo que se gastan esos dineros.



El ITP lo has pagado tu mismo en hacienda o por gestoría?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Dic 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Para el OP @Pio Pio si tienes una edad relativamente avanzada ya, pues de puta madre, aunque yo desde luego optaría por otros productos de inversión quizá. Ahora bien, si lo quieres también para disfrutar tú y tu familia, pues tan ricamente, qué quieres que te diga. El dinero no te lo vas a llevar al otro mundo, eso seguro.



Así es!


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2021)

Inmovilizar 175k en el estercolero socialnazionalista cagalán, ¿qué podía salir mal?


----------



## charlyrs80 (20 Dic 2021)

Mola!


----------



## Pio Pio (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> El ITP lo has pagado tu mismo en hacienda o por gestoría?



Escrituro el jueves 23,lo tramitaré yo mismo impreso de hacienda, pagarlo y después se lleva al registro.
Sólo se puede hacer si pagas al contado, si interviene un banco , lo tramitan ellos, es casi "obligatorio".
Al concederte una hipoteca, sacan dinero de varias partidas, gestoría, seguro de vida etc. algunas entidades te exigen hasta contratar (mediante ellos claro) con una compañía de seguridad como Securitats Diret.


----------



## Garrafón (22 Dic 2021)

La mejor decisión que has podido tomar.
Con el dinero en el banco pierdes un 10% anual por inflación real y comisiones.
Los inmuebles son ideales para mantener poder adquisitivo y librar la inflación.

No he leído el hilo, pero para mí es todo un acierto en estos momentos donde la inflación ha venido para quedarse, vamos a convivir con ella muchos años.


----------



## Survivorman. (22 Dic 2021)

Si crees que lo haz hecho bien, pues lo haz hecho de puta madre tio. Piensa que tenias la plata en el banco, que estaba ahi, como asientos contables, pero hace rato la estaban haciendo trabajar (ellos, no tú) asuntos de encajes y demas.

Ahora para ti, la tenias ahorrada y ahora la tienes en un departament, que parece bueno tio, esta cerca de la playa y del mar. Disfrutalo, que estas sacando cuentas de amortizarlo, a 800 el mes? Pues vas e estar 20 años sin contar imprevistos.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2021)

Bueno, el miércoles fui a la notaría ,ya está comprado, es un apartamento Paco -cuéntame en toda regla, la vieja lo tenía casi de origen
Ahora toca ponerlo un poco actual, al baño le pondré plato de ducha sanitarios y mueble lavamanos nuevo.

La cocina se ve que la cambió hace 4 años, , un suelo de parquet, con puertas lacadas en blanco le darán un aire mas decente.
Tampoco quiero invertir un pastizal, mas de 5.000 no me pienso gastar (me lo hago yo todo, menos las puertas).

Y contra reloj, que son 800 cada mes , a ver si a final de enero lo tengo listo.
Unas fotos para que veáis el antes y como quedará.


----------



## hyperburned (27 Dic 2021)

Dios santo


----------



## Antiparras (27 Dic 2021)

apartamento paco jones los tuyos, espero que te salga bien pero yo no veo los 200k por ningún lado


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (27 Dic 2021)

Yo he veraneado 5 veces en 5 pisos de Alquiler en Castefa. Y me encanta la zona. Te doy la Enhorabuena

De pekeño, era a la playa que íbamos en coche, con mis viejos. Que buenos recuerdos me traé. Allí aprendí a nadar

Recuerdo, que mi vieja comenzó a gritar en medio de la playa, porque estaba en el banco de arena y pensaba que no podría volver je je


----------



## François (27 Dic 2021)

Tiene cosas Paco. El suelo ese lo he tenido yo muchos años parecido. El mueble del recibidor es el mismo que tengo que hederé de mis abuelos.

Se ve con posibilidades el apartamento.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (27 Dic 2021)

....eso de las paredes son humedades?


----------



## Orooo (27 Dic 2021)

Yo lo malo que le veo es la incertidumbre de si eso estara invadido en 10 años por la moronegrada y el chepas de alcalde.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Dic 2021)

Hombre. A ese piso le cambias el pavimento y tres cosas más y tienes un piso mono.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Dic 2021)

Mira el edificio al completo, esos pisos en primera línea de costa suelen tener problemas de corrosión y humedades. No te llegue una derrama de 20.000 euros.


----------



## Antiparras (27 Dic 2021)

en las fotos no se ve ningún radiador, si lo quieres tener alquilado todo el año yo veo imprescindible que tenga algún tipo de calefacción. Si es para alquiler turístico un aparato de aire acondicionado como mínimo para el salón y/o la habitación donde mas solana pegue es muy recomendable (yo es lo primero que busco cuando alquilo para vacaciones aunque suelo ir a la costa de málaga que hace algo mas de calor).

El suelo es feo de cojones pero duradero, si quieres gastar poco en la reforma yo lo dejaría, solo revisar que no haya losetas sueltas o rotas. y los rodapiés del cuéntame, si vas a cambiar puertas y marcos yo los pondría a juego con la carpintería que elijas


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> ....eso de las paredes son humedades?



No, ahí estaba el armario, es condensación de tantos años pegado a la pared norte.


----------



## Taxis. (27 Dic 2021)

Y la cocina?


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Feb 2022)

Bueno gente, hoy he terminado de lavarle la cara, tiré los muebles, pladur en techo, con lana de roca para aislar, puertas nuevas, toda la instalación eléctrica nueva, parquet, toldo... etc. anoche puse un anuncio en Idealista, he flipado, mas de 25 contactos, esta tarde ha venido una mujer cincuentona separada (maneja cash, tiene negocios hosteleria) y se lo ha quedado, lo puse en 900 euros y ni me ha ragateado!!!
He currado casi dos meses, pero ha merecido la pena.


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Feb 2022)

Toldo nuevo VERDE, no me gusta pero hay que seguir las normas de la comunidadPACO.


----------



## fuckencia (22 Feb 2022)

langosta premium a la vista

solo te falta salir a la calle a pedir que se suban la pensión , y
echarte una querida tiraflechas .

ya invitarás a un sol y sombra


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Feb 2022)

¿Han molestado mucho los vecinos, por el ruido, mientras trabajabas?
¿Te exigen algún permiso para esas pequeñas reparaciones?


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Han molestado mucho los vecinos, por el ruido, mientras trabajabas?
> ¿Te exigen algún permiso para esas pequeñas reparaciones?



Bueno, haciendo las regatas (creo que en algunos sitios le llaman rozas) para instalación eléctrica (todo nuevo) si, algo de ruido y polvo se hace, Saqué un permiso de reforma de baño, todos los ayuntamientos se llevan su mordida, y si no lo haces algún vecino puede llamar y cae multa, no vale la pena por 90 euros que pagué.
La verdad es que es una finca con gente muy maja, alguna azafata y profesores.


----------



## Hamtel (22 Feb 2022)

Ha quedado muy bien


----------



## François (22 Feb 2022)

Te has pegado un buen curro. Ha quedado muy bien.


----------



## François (22 Feb 2022)

Lo que me resulta inquietante es tanta gente dispuesta a alquilar por 900 euros.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Feb 2022)

175000€ más reforma por un apartamento en el que tienes que poner la nevera casi en la terraza.
Madre mía. 
y yo me quejo de la basura de Benidorm


----------



## Taxis. (23 Feb 2022)

Buen lavado de cara.


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Feb 2022)

Es una mujer separada de 57 años con negocios en hosteleria, me quería pagar un año por adelantado y yo no he querido.
Me contó que vive en una casa sola a 30 km. y quiere estar en 
Castelldefels cerca de sus hijos


----------



## Besucher (24 Feb 2022)

Buen lavado de cara y bien coqueto que ha quedado.

En una sociedad y economía sana y moderna, el alquiler de este apartamento no debería ser de más de 500-550 € (mismo en el centro de Madrid o Barcelona) (300-400 en cualquier capital de provincia), para que una familia de 3-4 miembros pudiesen vivir y tener en el bolsillo dinero que gastar y que hiciese mover la economía.

Pero bueno, no es el caso. Pareces alguien serio y te deseo que te vaya bien con el inquilino, y que si puedes sacar 900 (o más) lo hagas.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Inmovilizar 175k en el estercolero socialnazionalista cagalán, ¿qué podía salir mal?



He pensado lo mismo....Déu n'hi do...hay que tener huevos para enterrar casi 200K en Cagalunya.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (24 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues si, cansado de tener la pasta muerta en el banco, bueno estaba viva para el banco, (Santander) ya que en una cuenta me cobraban 20 euros al mes por no tener movimiento y 100.000 lereles.
> 
> Como no se de bolsa ni ostias he preferido invertir 175.000 en un apartamento a 2 minutos de la playa, zona premium (Castelldefels).
> El alquiler sobre 800 al mes (hay precios mas caros, pero prefiero no abusar)
> ...



¿El apartamento tiene certificado Kobit?


----------



## CowBebop (5 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Bueno gente, hoy he terminado de lavarle la cara, tiré los muebles, pladur en techo, con lana de roca para aislar, puertas nuevas, toda la instalación eléctrica nueva, parquet, toldo... etc. anoche puse un anuncio en Idealista, he flipado, mas de 25 contactos, esta tarde ha venido una mujer cincuentona separada (maneja cash, tiene negocios hosteleria) y se lo ha quedado, lo puse en 900 euros y ni me ha ragateado!!!
> He currado casi dos meses, pero ha merecido la pena.
> Ver archivo adjunto 954341
> Ver archivo adjunto 954385
> Ver archivo adjunto 954386




Ha quedado muy bien, a cuanto ascendió la reforma??


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Oct 2022)

CowBebop dijo:


> Ha quedado muy bien, a cuanto ascendió la reforma??



No te servirá de mucho, ya que yo me hice casi todo (menos el aluminio del salón), el resto estaba cambiado.
La cocina estaba tal cual, el baño aproveché las baldosas e hice plato de ducha, mampara de leroy merlin y sanitarios de walapop.
Me hice toda la instalación eléctrica nueva, las puertas incluyendo la blindada de entrada me costaron 2.000 euros , no llegó todo a 10.000.


----------



## Ozymandias (5 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> No te servirá de mucho, ya que yo me hice casi todo (menos el aluminio del salón), el resto estaba cambiado.
> La cocina estaba tal cual, el baño aproveché las baldosas e hice plato de ducha, mampara de leroy merlin y sanitarios de walapop.
> Me hice toda la instalación eléctrica nueva, las puertas incluyendo la blindada de entrada me costaron 2.000 euros , no llegó todo a 10.000.



Compraste barato, este año se han vendido apartamentos en esa zona más lejos de la playa y de 1 habitación por más de 200.000€


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Pon una vela a la virgen porque no las has visto más gorda en la vida. 900€/mes ese apartamento sin cocina aparte, ni siquiera americana. Madre mía


----------



## spica (5 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> También tiene plaza de garaje y trastero, la finca es de 1984 y tiene pasada la ITE.



¿En Cataluña hay que pasar ITE a edificios de 38 años?

Como os sablean.
.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Oct 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿En Cataluña hay que pasar ITE a edificios de 38 años?
> 
> Como os sablean.
> .



No, creo que es a los 45, me enteré que hace años hubo un incendio en los bajos que era zona comunitaria de ocio y afectó una parte del forjado . Hoy esa zona es garaje.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pon una vela a la virgen porque no las has visto más gorda en la vida. 900€/mes ese apartamento sin cocina aparte, ni siquiera americana. Madre mía
> 
> Pues no le he puesto aún ninguna, creo que "mi virgen" lee habitaclia y otros portales y me da margen
> Toma, a dos calles del mio, y a los 11 meses te se acaba el contrato.
> ...



Aquí tienes otro semisótano, (humedad) fíjate que no se ve la calle no han abierto las ventanas con una cocina muy "equipada", el baño con escaleras para nivelar los bajantes... no me gasto dinero en velas...




__





Cargando…






www.idealista.com


----------



## Kid (6 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> No te servirá de mucho, ya que yo me hice casi todo (menos el aluminio del salón), el resto estaba cambiado.
> La cocina estaba tal cual, el baño aproveché las baldosas e hice plato de ducha, mampara de leroy merlin y sanitarios de walapop.
> Me hice toda la instalación eléctrica nueva, las puertas incluyendo la blindada de entrada me costaron 2.000 euros , no llegó todo a 10.000.



Enhorabuena, creo que has hecho una buena inversión.
¿No te has planteado amueblarlo? un piso tan pequeño, con cuatro duros en Wallapop, lo pones completito de muebles, lámparas, adornos ...
y le sacas unos euros más al mes para que rápidamente quede amortizado.
Salut.


----------

